# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  نبذة عن لاعبي هولندا

## العالي عالي

*
في ما يلي  نبذة عن لاعبي المنتخب الهولندي المدعو الى مواجهة نظيره الاسباني اليوم  على ملعب "سوكر سيتي" في جوهانسبورغ في المباراة النهائية لكأس العالم لكرة  القدم:*  *1 - مارتن ستيكلنبورغ:  حارس مرمى اياكس امستردام، ولد في 22  ايلول(سبتمبر) 1982 في هارليم، لعب 33 مباراة دولية حتى الان، مباراته  الدولية الاولى كانت امام ليشتنشتاين في 3 ايلول(سبتمبر) 2004. سجل هذا  الحارس العملاق (94ر1 م) بداياته مع الفريق الأول لاياكس وعمره 19 عاما  وتحديدا في 24 شباط(فبراير) 2002. اكتفى في المواسم التالية باللعب  احتياطيا دون أن ينجح في إقناع مدربه بمنحه فرصة اللعب أساسيا. كان يتعين  عليه إنتظار موسم 2005-2006 ليفرض نفسه أساسيا على الرغم من تعرضه لإصابات  كثيرة. يتضمن سجله لقبين في مسابقة كأس هولندا. دوليا، حظي بالثقة الكاملة  للمدرب بيرت فان مارفييك منذ اعتزال ادوين فان در سار.* *2 - غريغوري فان در  فيل: مدافع اياكس، ولد في 3 شباط(فبراير) 1988، لعب  14 مباراة دولية حتى الان، مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام تونس في 11  شباط(فبراير) 2009. أساسي في صفوف فريقه، وأكد ذلك مع منتخب بلاده في  التصفيات. بدأ مسيرته الإحترافية عام 2006 بعد ثلاث سنوات أمضاها في صفوف  هارليم، وسطر بداياته الرائعة في الدوري في 11 آذار(مارس) 2007 وعمره 19  سنة عندما خاض المباراة أمام تونتي انشكيدة. بعد اعتزال ياب ستام، قدم فان  در فيل الذي كان وقتها قلب دفاع، أداء رائعا موسم 2007-2008، بيد أن  الإصابة التي تعرض لها في تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) وضعت حدا لهذه الإنطلاقة  القوية، وانتظر موسم 2008-2009 لإبراز مؤهلاته بقيادة ماركو فان باستن الذي  أشركه كظهير أيمن، وهو المركز الذي فجر فيه موهبته.* *3 - جون هيتينغا: مدافع  ايفرتون الانجليزي، ولد في 15 تشرين  الثاني(نوفمبر) 1983، لعب 60 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 6 اهداف. مباراته  الدولية الاولى كانت امام الولايات المتحدة في 18 شباط(فبراير) 2004. استهل  مشواره الكروي مع اياكس امستردام قبل الاحتراف في صفوف أتلتيكو مدريد  الاسباني وخاض معه 27 مباراة في الدوري ومنه الى ايفرتون. تألقه جعله أحد  الركائز الأساسية في تشكيلة المنتخب البرتقالي، حيث احتفل في 18 تشرين  الثاني(نوفمبر) 2009 بخوضه مباراته الدولية الـ50.* *4 - يوريس ماتييسن:  مدافع هامبورغ الالماني. ولد في 5 نيسان(ابريل)  1980، خاض 61 مباراة دولية وسجل 3 اهداف. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام  أندورا في 17 تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 2004. أصبح أساسيا منذ كأس اوروبا  2008. مدافع سابق لفيللم تيلبورغ، وخطا خطوة كبيرة في مسيرته الاحترافية  بانتقاله الى الدوري الألماني بعد موسمين مخيبين مع ألكمار حيث نجح هامبورغ  في التعاقد معه، ومنذ ذلك الحين أصبح أحد العناصر الأساسية في صفوفه.* *5 - جيوفاني فان  برونكهورست: مدافع فيينورد وقائد المنتخب. ولد في 5  شباط(فبراير) 1975، وخاض 105 مباريات دولية سجل خلالها 6 اهداف. مباراته  الدولية الاولى كانت امام البرازيل في 31 آب(اغسطس) 1996. مسيرته الدولية  ستنتهي في جنوب أفريقيا بعد 14 عاما مع منتخب بلاده. لا يزال يبحث عن إنجاز  مع المنتخب البرتقالي يضيفه إلى الألقاب التي حققها في صفوف الأندية التي  دافع عن الوانها سواء رينجرز الاسكتلندي او ارسنال الانجليزي او برشلونة  الاسباني. بدأ مسيرته الكروية مع فالفييك قبل ان يعيش 4 مواسم رائعة في  صفوف فيينورد. جلبه مواطنه ديك ادفوكات الى رينجرز بعد نهائيات كأس العالم  1998. توج معه بطلا مرتين قبل أن ينضم الى ارسنال لكن اصابته في الركبة  حرمته من مواصلة مشواره معه فاعير الى برشلونة واحرز مع الثنائية (الدوري  المحلي ودوري أبطال أوروبا) موسم 2005-2006، بعد أن فاز باللقب المحلي أيضا  في العام الذي سبقه. عاد إلى فيينورد عام 2007 حيث يلعب حتى الان.* *12 - خالد بولحروز:  مدافع مغربي الاصل يلعب مع شتوتغارت الالماني، ولد  في 28 كانون الاول(ديسمبر) 1981. خاض 31 مباراة دولية. مباراته الاولى كانت  امام ليشتنشتاين في 3 ايلول(سبتمبر) 2004. بدأ مشواره مع فالفيك، وانتقل  الى هامبورغ 2004-2006 ولعب معه 62 مباراة قبل الانضمام الى تشلسي  الانجليزي موسم 2006-2007 حيث اكتفى بخوض 23 مباراة فقط ومنه الى اشبيلية  حيث لم يصب نجاحا ولعب 10 مباريات فقط قبل ان يحط الرحال عام 2008 في صفوف  شتوتغارت.* *13 - اندريه اوير:  مدافع ايندهوفن، ولد في 11 تموز(يوليو) 1974، لعب 55  مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 3 أهداف. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام هولندا  في 5 حزيران(يونيو) 1999. يعتبر قائدا في خط دفاع هولندا. أصبح صمام أمان  دفاع إيندهوفن منذ عودته إلى صفوفه الصيف الماضي بعد 3 مواسم في صفوف  بلاكبيرن الإنجليزي. تعاقد آياكس مع أوير وعمره 12 عاما لكنه لم يفرض نفسه  في صفوفه فاعير إلى فولندام قبل الإنتقال إلى كيركراده موسم 1995-1996. نجح  إيندهوفن في إكتشاف موهبة هذا المدافع الأيمن القادر على اللعب أيضا في  مركز قلب الدفاع ومركز وسط الدفاع، وضمه إلى صفوفه عام 1997.* *6 - مارك فان بومل:  لاعب وسط بايرن ميونيخ الالماني، ولد في 22  نيسان(ابريل) 1977، خاض 62 مباراة دولية وسجل 10 اهداف. مباراته الدولية  الاولى كانت امام قبرص في 7 تشرين الاول(اكتوبر) 2000. بدأ فان بومل مشواره  موسم 1992-1993 مع فورتونا سيتارد. احتاج إلى موسمين ليصبح عنصرا أساسيا  في صفوف فريقه الذي أمضى معه سبعة مواسم قبل الانضمام الى ايندهوفن حيث  احرز معه لقب الدوري 3 مرات. في صيف 2005، خاض تجربة احترافية فاشلة مع  برشلونة الاسباني حيث امضى موسميه معه على مقاعد الاحتياط توج معه خلالها  بلقب مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا والليغا عام 2006. انتقل الى بايرن ميونيخ  حيث استعاد مستواه وساهم باحراز لقب الدوري عامي 2008 و2010. دوليا، بعد أن  واجه مشاكل جمة بإشراف المدرب السابق ماركو فان باستن خلال كأس العالم  2006، ومن ثم غيابه عن كأس أوروبا 2008، وجد ضالته باشراف والد زوجته فان  مارفييك.* *8 - نايجل دي يونغ:  لاعب وسط مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي، ولد في 30 تشرين  الثاني(نوفمبر) 1984، خاض 47 مباراة دولية وسجل هدفا واحدا. مباراته  الدولية الاولى كانت امام فرنسا في 31 آذار(مارس) 2004. أحد الأعمدة  الأساسية لنادي مانشستر سيتي، وورقة أساسية في تشكيلة المنتخب منذ كأس  اوروبا 2008. تلقى نجل الدولي السابق ييري دي يونغ تكوينه بمدرسة اياكس،  ووقع أول عقد احترافي له صيف 2002 وعمره آنذاك لم يتجاوز 17 ربيعا، إذ فرض  نفسه وأصبح أحد اللاعبين المفضلين لجماهير النادي وتوج معه بطلا عام 2004،  قبل أن يشد الرحال إلى الخارج حيث انضم إلى صفوف هامبورغ في كانون  الثاني(يناير) 2006. ثم الى مانشستر سيتي حيث لم يخيب ظن المسؤولين.* *10 - ويسلي سنايدر:  لاعب وسط انتر ميلان الايطالي، ولد في 9  حزيران(يونيو) 1984، لعب 66 مباراة دولية وسجل 17 هدفا. مباراته الدولية  الاولى كانت امام البرتغال في 30 نيسان(ابريل) 2003. يلقب بـ"أمير أوتريخت"  مدينة مسقط رأسه. نشأ في صفوف آياكس وعمره 18 عاما. اصبح عنصرا اساسيا في  صفوف الفريق الذي توج بطلا موسم 2003-2004 وأحرز معه كأس هولندا عام 2006،  قبل أن يتركه في العام التالي. بدايته في الليغا الاسبانية كانت مشجعة من  خلال تسجيله تسعة أهداف في 30 مباراة وتوج بطلا لأسبانيا. بيد أن الموسم  الثاني كان مخيبا بسبب الإصابة وفشل لدى عودته في فرض نفسه أساسيا. إنضم  إلى إنتر ميلان في آب(أغسطس) 2009 وتوج معه بثلاثية تاريخية (الدوري والكأس  المحليان ومسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا).* *14- ديمي دي زوف: لاعب  وسط أياكس، ولد في 26 ايار(مايو) 1983، لعب 27  مباراة دولية، الاولى كانت امام سلوفينيا في 28 آذار(مارس) 2007. لفت  الانظار مع الكمار صيف 2005 حيث لعب 26 مباراة في أول موسم له مع الفريق،  ما دفع المسؤولين إلى تمديد عقده لغاية 2010. وبالفعل، كان الموسم التالي  سنة النضج الكبير، حيث نال النادي لقب الدوري. رفض تمديد عقده العام الماضي  فتمت اعارته الى اياكس حيث قدم موسما رائعا.* *20 - ابراهيم افلاي:  لاعب وسط ايندهوفن، ولد في 2 نيسان(ابريل) 1986 في  اوتريخت، لعب 26 مباراة دولية، كانت الاولى امام سلوفينيا في 28 آذار(مارس)  2007. التقطته أعين خبراء ايندهوفن وعمره لا يتجاوز 14 عاما، ومنذ ذلك  الحين وهو في صفوف النادي وأصبح "الامير الصغير" لجماهيره. أصبح بحسب  المراقبين، أكبر أمل للكرة الهولندية في المستقبل، ورغم أنه عانى من بعض  المشاكل البدنية، إلا أنه عاد ليؤكد جدارته وقوته هذا الموسم. بعد رحيل  مارك فان بومل ويوهان فوغل، أصبح هذا اللاعب المنحدر من أصول مغربية أحد  أهم الركائز في ايندهوفن.* *23 - رافايل فان در  فارت: لاعب وسط ريال مدريد الاسباني، ولد في 11  شباط(فبراير) 1983، ولعب 82 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 16 هدفا. مباراته  الدولية الاولى كانت امام أندورا في 6 تشرين الاول(اكتوبر) 2001. ترعرع في  مركز تكوين آياكس منذ العاشرة من عمره، وسرعان ما اصبح أحد أبرز النجوم  الواعدين في صفوف فريقه. أحرز معه الثنائية موسم 2003-2004. على الرغم من  تراكم الإصابات بعد إحراز اللقب عام 2002، بقي فان در فارت، الطفل المدلل  لأنصار اياكس. انتقل إلى هامبورغ صيف 2005، وسجل منذ موسمه الأول 9 أهداف  ساهمت في تأهل فريقه إلى دوري أبطال أوروبا. ثم نجح في إضافة 20 هدفا في  موسميه التاليين، و6 أهداف في 14 مباراة على الصعيد الأوروبي، فبدأ ريال  مدريد يغازله وسرعان ما ضمه إلى صفوفه. مرت مسيرة فان در فارت في ريال  مدريد بفترات صعود وهبوط بحسب المدربين الذي تناوبوا على تدريبه. أعرب مرات  عدة عن تذمره لعدم حصوله على وقت كاف للعب..* *7 - ديرك كاوت: مهاجم  ليفربول الانجليزي، ولد في 22 تموز(يوليو) 1980،  ولعب 69 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 16 هدفا. مباراته الاولى كانت امام  ليشتنشتاين في 3 ايلول(سبتمبر) 2004. ساهم في التأهل السريع إلى نهائيات  كأس العالم. منذ إنضمامه الى ليفربول عام 2006 قادما من فيينورد، أصبح كاوت  عنصرا أساسيا ضمن الاسلوب الذي يعتمده المدرب الاسباني رافايل بينيتيز.  سجل 91 هدفا في الدوري الهولندي بين عامي 2002 و2006 (موسم واحد مع أوتريخت  وثلاثة مع فيينورد).* *9 - روبن فان بيرسي:  مهاجم ارسنال الانجليزي، ولد في 6 آب(اغسطس) 1983،  لعب 50 مباراة دولية، وسجل 19 هدفا. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام  رومانيا في 4 حزيران(يونيو) 2005. اختير أفضل لاعب واعد في موسم 2001-2002  على الرغم من عدم تسجيله أي هدف في الدوري الهولندي مع فيينورد. ونجح في  تسجيل 14 هدفا في الموسمين التاليين وساهم بتتويجه بكأس الاتحاد الاوروبي  عام 2002، لكنه كان على خلاف مع مدربه آنذاك فان مارفييك. إنضم صيف 2004  الى ارسنال بقيادة آرسين فينغر الذي كان واثقا من إمتلاكه خليفة مواطنه  الشهير دينيس بيرغكامب. أوكلت إلى فان بيرسي مهاما جديدة بعد رحيل الفرنسي  تييري هنري، لكنه لم يؤكد ثقة مدربه به إلا موسم 2008-2009 بتسجيله 11 هدفا  في الدوري وخمسة أهداف في دوري أبطال أوروبا. سجله مع ارسنال يتضمن كأس  انجلترا فقط عام 2005.* *11 - اريين روبن: مهاجم  بايرن ميونيخ الالماني، ولد في 23 كانون  الثاني(يناير) 1984، لعب 51 مباراة دولية وسجل 15 هدفا، مباراته الاولى  كانت امام البرتغال في 30 نيسان(ابريل) 2003. حقق هذا الجناح الساحر لكن  السريع العطب، موسما خارقا في صفوف بايرن ميونيخ، وبات ينافس شعبية الفرنسي  فرانك ريبيري لدى أنصار الفريق البافاري في موسمه الاول معه قادما من  بايرن ميونيخ. بدأ مشواره مع غرونيغن وانتقل إلى ايندهوفن وهو في الثامنة  عشرة من عمره صيف 2002. استمر الجناح الايسر في النسج على المنوال ذاته من  التألق وتوج معه باللقب فانضم الى تشلسي الانجليزي دون ان يصيب نجاحا بسبب  الاصابات وكان عزاؤه لقب الدوري عامي 2005 و2006. ضمه ريال مدريد عام 2007  ولم يصب نجاحا ايضا بسبب الاصابات قبل ان يحط الرحال في ميونيخ ويتوج مع  الفريق البافاري بالثنائية.* *17 - ايلييرو ايليا:  مهاجم هامبورغ الالماني، ولد في 13 شباط(فبراير)  1987، وخاض 14 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها هدفين. مباراته الاولى كانت امام  اليابان في 5 ايلول(سبتمبر) 2009. تلقى تكوينه بنادي دن هاغ، وتألق بسرعة  في الدوري حيث كان يبلغ 17 عاما فقط. دخل في خلاف مع المدرب الجديد للنادي  ليكس شونميكر ففضل الرحيل إلى أياكس الذي لطالما أراد ضمه لصفوفه لكن شريطة  أن يعيره إلى مركز التكوين، بيد أن هذا الأمر لم يرق ايلييرو، فغير وجهته  الى تونتي انشكيده ومنه الى هامبورغ الصيف الماضي.* *21 - كلاس يان  هونتيلار: مهاجم ميلان الايطالي، ولد في 12 آب(اغسطس)  1983، ولعب 36 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 16 هدفا. مباراته الاولى كان امام  جمهورية أيرلندا في 16 آب(اغسطس) 2006. على الرغم من أنه توج هدافا لمنتخب  بلاده في التصفيات فإنه لا يزال يلهث وراء الإعتراف الدولي به. ولا يزال  ينتظر ساعة المجد في بطولة كبيرة، هو الذي حصد الفشل بعد إنتقاله الى صفوف  ريال مدريد وميلان. كان أحد نجوم اياكس على مدى ثلاث سنوات ونصف، على الرغم  من ان بدايته كانت مع الغريم التقليدي ايندهوفن حيث لم يصب نجاحا واعير  الى غرافشاب ومنه الى هيرينفين قبل الانضمام الى اياكس.
*

----------

